# Rexall Cough Syrup Bottle Help Date this Bottle!



## keeptheedge144 (Apr 11, 2020)

Found this bottle around a old cabin along with a few others. Can anyone give me some info on the bottle? I looked online and havent found anything. Maybe even if its worth anything! Im new here and new to collecting bottles


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 11, 2020)

Welcome to the forum!  It looks like it's got an Owens date code on the base but I can't read it from here.  To me the label design looks like something from the 50s or 60s.  Value is probably pretty minimal I'm afraid, a couple dollars at best.


----------



## martyfoley (Apr 11, 2020)

Yes, I agree with CanBot!  Thanks for showing.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2020)

I think it's to new to be worth anything.


P.S. Welcome to the site.


----------



## keeptheedge144 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you for the answer! How do i tell the age of bottles i find?


----------



## MEDIC-372 (Apr 12, 2020)

keeptheedge144 said:


> Thank you for the answer! How do i tell the age of bottles i find?



Look here...




__





						Historic Bottle Website - Homepage
					





					sha.org


----------



## keeptheedge144 (Apr 12, 2020)

ok cool thank you. I have one with a symbol i could not find online. Any info on this one?


----------



## RCO (Apr 12, 2020)

Rexall is still a major drug store chain in Canada not sure about the US ,
 I'd imagine they produced a lot of those bottles back then


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 12, 2020)

I know some people (not me) will say anything after 1900 is not worth anything. I collect stuff after 1900. But in my opinion almost anything after 1920 will not have much value unless a ACL Soda, Certain embossed sodas, Milk Bottle, paper label beer. Screw cap tops usually have little value & worse yet is a screw cap slick (no name) or any slick having almost zero value or collectability. Just my opinion. I'm sure others vary. Some people in here love 1960s & 70's stuff? LEON.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 12, 2020)

As a collector of local druggist bottles I also love Rexall product bottles like this (especially since the old drug store in my home town became a Rexall at one point). This bottle dates between 1930 and 1950.


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Apr 12, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> I know some people (not me) will say anything after 1900 is not worth anything. I collect stuff after 1900. But in my opinion almost anything after 1920 will not have much value unless a ACL Soda, Certain embossed sodas, Milk Bottle, paper label beer. Screw cap tops usually have little value & worse yet is a screw cap slick (no name) or any slick having almost zero value or collectability. Just my opinion. I'm sure others vary. Some people in here love 1960s & 70's stuff? LEON.



Labelled post 1920 medicines/druggists can be collectible too.


----------



## keeptheedge144 (Apr 12, 2020)

thanks alot for all the answers! I tried to find one online to compare it to and could not find that exact bottle. Ebay did not have one either.


----------



## Timberwolf70 (Apr 15, 2020)

ok cool thank you. I have one with a symbol i could not find online. Any info on this one?
[/QUOTE]
There is a pdf file online you can read that has the info on Owen's Illinois... the left number is always a plant code (6 Charleston WV) the right number code is the year... stippling on the bottom of bottles began in 1940... the 8 with a dot after it means it was made in 1948... the 18 is a mold number


----------



## Bamascollectors (Apr 15, 2020)

keeptheedge144 said:


> ok cool thank you. I have one with a symbol i could not find online. Any info on this one?



If that's a soda bottle, i believe with the dot along side the numeral 8, makes this a 1948 date. I could be mistaken.


----------

